
My answer to How can I know if my web startup idea is worth launching? - hoag
http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-know-if-my-web-startup-idea-is-worth-launching/answer/Marc-Hoag?srid=u20A
======
hoag
I received a few up-votes and "thanks" for this answer (which was also well
received when reused for other similar questions on Quora) so I thought I'd
share it here with the HN community as well.

It's basically personal beliefs and lessons I've learned along the way while
building our new startup, Venturocket and I thought many here could relate.

Hopefully others will suggest additional points that I've left out.

~~~
mindcrime
I like your points (3), (4) and (6). I thought (1) and (2) were true, but in a
sort of vacuous sense... that is, you can ask _yourself_ those questions, but
- for most people - the answer will simply always be "yes" because people tend
to fall in love with their own ideas. It's hard to be objective when asking
yourself questions about yourself. Maybe some rare people can truly pull it
off, but I like the emphasis on (a), external feedback, and (b) "does it
scratch an itch?"

Short of doing some formal market research, or something like @sgblank's
"Customer Development" stuff, I think those points are the best place to
start.

